# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Bottling in Runescape info needed

## FifaPlaya96

I am looking to start botting/reselling gold in rubescape and am wondering if there are any forums discussing everything to do with bottling in rs such as there are the buddyforums for wow
Thanks in advance, really looking forward to the replies :Big Grin:

----------


## FifaPlaya96

no one has anything to share?

----------


## gippy

Theres a few but the ban rates are high, heres a link to sythe with a list of bots:

[Work In Progress] List of ALL Bots, Sites, Scripts, etc. - Sythe

----------


## StackerofDOt

Yes, you will need to make multiple account and do some legit play form time to time on most of those account if you do not want to get banned.
The banning rate is high right now, both for boting or for fresh free account that gets a random 50M gold.
Good luck!

----------


## Tokah

I'm looking to start botting RS a bit myself. I just read so many bans it makes me scared to try lol. I used to mess with RS a lot back in the day pre EOC, when you could "drop trade" anything you wanted between accounts. It was sooo great, and I wish jaggex would just make RS like it used to be, RMT and all. It's what made it so damn popular, they shot themselves in the foot trying to kill it....

----------

